# Training?



## billz015 (Apr 25, 2006)

Alright, I'm curious about training for golf?

I mean what should I do to up my game. Are there any like weightlifting exercises I can do, or some pushups or something that'll help me get the ball going farther? I can whack it like 150 yards maximum, which is bad IMO because my friends who don't even try to play it send it like 250.

So what can do I do to up my driving yardage?


----------



## codyblank (Apr 7, 2006)

The first thing I would do when I get to the gym is do curls to make your biceps bigger so you can hit the ball farther, next I would do some benchpresses, and if I didn't want to go to the gym I would do some stretches and then maybe I would do some set-ups probably about 2 sets of 10 and then I would do push ups maybe about 30 or 40 but always stretch before you play golf or any sport or before any training so that you don't wind up at the chiropractor. Hope this helps.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Excuse me for asking, but are you the proverbial 98-pound weakling type and your friends are the incredible hulk? No offense meant, but if you are in not as good physical shape as your friends, they're probably always going to be able to outdo you in this regard. If you are roughly the same physical build and condition as your friends, definitely do warmup exercises and you could work on your muscle strength, but you should also look at the hundreds of other things that could be causing you to not be able to drive the ball the same distance as your friends.

Could be the club you are using, something in your swing (all the way from your stance to followthrough), even the balls you use. Especially if you're fairly new to the game, I'd look into these other things as possibilities before I bulked up too much (unless you're really into weight training and enjoy it).


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

codyblank said:


> The first thing I would do when I get to the gym is do curls to make your biceps bigger so you can hit the ball farther, next I would do some benchpresses, and if I didn't want to go to the gym I would do some stretches and then maybe I would do some set-ups probably about 2 sets of 10 and then I would do push ups maybe about 30 or 40 but always stretch before you play golf or any sport or before any training so that you don't wind up at the chiropractor. Hope this helps.


Ok heres a question - If strength is so important then why are golfers not built like wrestlers? They all just look like 'normal' size?


----------



## cwdusheke (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: training*

Here's a golf training program that I have increased my swing speed from 90mph to 103mph. It's taken me about a year to incorporate it into my swing. Mainly, because it may throw off your timing. I hope it helps you.

..........

Assumptions: You have sound fundamentals and able to make a back swing.

References: I got part of this program from the senior remax champion. The other part was from researching it. On the research, these exercises provided the most benefit. Previous tests find an increase of 12 to 30 additional yards.

Follow this routine for 4 weeks and chart them. Don’t give up if you don’t see favorable results after the first week. I do a lot of my weights with dumbbells (25lbs in each hand) and a flat bench at home. On Tuesday and Thursday I will focus a lot on rotational exercises at my local YMCA. Do as many rotational exercises you can think of. Add a medicine ball or dumbbells to them when you do these rotational exercises. Try to do exercises that will mimic the golf swing. Feel free to increase the number of repetitions and weight.

Monday, Wednesday, Friday Schedule

Squeeze ball in hand to strengthen forearms (200 reps in each hand)

Flat Dumbbell Press (3 sets x 8,8,10) – chest
Deadlifts (3 sets x 8,8,8) - back

Dumbbell Flys (2 sets x 15) - chest
One arm dumbbell rows (2 sets x 10,9) - back

Squats (3 sets x 6,6,6) - legs
Calf raise (3 sets x 12,12,12) - legs

Standing curls (2 sets x 10,9) – arm
Overhead extensions (2 sets x 8,8) – arm

Crunches (3 sets x 25) – abs
Sit down torque (Sit down in chair and turn upper body to right and hold for 30 seconds. This imitates the golf swing. Remember to keep your lower body stable)

Run/bike for 30 minutes - cardio


Tuesday and Thursday Schedule

Squeeze ball in hand to strengthen forearms (200 reps in each hand)

Sit down torque (Sit down in chair and turn upper body to right and hold for 30 seconds. This imitates the golf swing, keep lower body stable)

Swing with a weighted club or put a sock over your driver to add resistance. Do about 10 of them.

Run/bike 30 minutes – cardio.

Do any rotational exercises you can think of. You will become stronger with more resistance.

Application: Swing driver as fast as you can in balance. If you find your self falling over or out of balance then slow it down. Do three sets of 10.




Wednesday Test (do this every Wednesday).

Swing driver 10 times as fast as you can in balance. Do three sets of these. On your second set document your 10 swings. Average them up and put them in the chart below.


Chart:

Week one: swing speed 
1____, 2_____,3______,4______,5______,6______,7______,8_____,9_____,10______

Week one: average speed: _______

Week two: swing speed 
1____, 2_____,3______,4______,5______,6______,7______,8_____,9_____,10______

Week two: average speed: _______

Week three: swing speed 
1____, 2_____,3______,4______,5______,6______,7______,8_____,9_____,10______

Week three: average speed: _______

Week four: swing speed 
1____, 2_____,3______,4______,5______,6______,7______,8_____,9_____,10______

Week four: average speed: _______


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

absolutely a GREAT routine above!

just remember to stretch out BEFORE you start exercising and give yourself a cool=down time afterwards...


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, if you are training in the hope that it will help lower your scores, I think that you may be a bit disappointed.

Now I have nothing against training, I would consider myself of above average fitness, but there is no better way to improve your game then to practice. Practice all areas of you game, do all sorts of drills and excercises and your game will eventually improve.

But like cwdusheke said, it is best to train your body in ways that are similar to golf, such as rotational excercises. They are going to help you the most.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Yup! that is right, one thing i learned from this forum is the importance of warm-up exercises and the secret is the letter S:::

ssssttttrrrrreeetttccchhh and ssswwwwiiiiinnnggg!

Happy golfing...


----------



## billz015 (Apr 25, 2006)

My friends and I are the same build, and I do have a decent amount of muscle on me and such. I've lifted consistently for like 3 years, perhaps it was just my swing.

So how can I do a better swing, I'd really like to improve.


----------

